# M-1 needs new ring girls



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

So I am looking around the web today and come upon an add for M-1 featuring 2 ring girls and I am a little disturbed to see them..










Uhm I know they are a minor league show but hell Pure MMA here in town is a tiny local show and has hot ass ring girls. These two look like $10 hookers with stretch marks. I got a tip for any aspiring mma promoters. If your looking to have girls prance around in bikini's don't hire ones with stretch marks.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Dude! I was thinking the same thing about 4 hours ago.

It looks like one on the left gave birth to her 3rd child, like, this morning.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I can't believe they wouldn't Photoshop that shit out, no wonder they need to renegotiate with Strikeforce. Maybe they should try to hammer out a talent exchange where they borrow some ring girls.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

woah...

ugly ass bitches... and i was being nice... if one approached me in a bar or something... I'd be like "no thanks i dont pay for sex".


----------

